

Website works on Firefox but NOT on Chrome - intermittently. - skrish

Often I find certain websites work properly in Firefox but not on chrome. I used to think its network issue till I try with Firefox when it would load correctly.<p>Ex: godaddy.com does not load correctly in Chrome from time to time, but works fine with Firefox.<p>Is it just my network or laptop acting weird or is this really an issue?
======
minalecs
might want to try another webkit based browser to test, but maybe just you.
Are you using chromium or chrome ?

~~~
skrish
I use chrome. BTW, I see this issue with my hosting provider (godaddy) and
also my website hosted with him.

Will give it a try with another browser as well. thanks!

